# Low odor lighter fluid for a pittance!



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm tired of swimming in the sand... Marketeers and and-men rejoice!


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Daniel! Am I missing something here;:noidea: that is Charcoal lighter fluid.:hmm:


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

lighter fluid is lighter fluid. Most people use the stuff for charcoal (though it's not actually needed), but kingsford's is the same stuff you get from the other guys.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Huh? Serious? You're going to put this stuff into your lighter? Can't wait to read the next post about how to fix a lighter because you put Kingsford fuel into a lighter....say it aint so Joe?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO. Only if it's a Zippo or something, which I wouldnt let near good tobacco. I would like to know the method you use to pressurize it for torch lighters?:dunno: Looks better suited to the pyro's out there.


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

I used to use Ronsonol but after a while I got bored of having to sit through two or three draws with the chemically taste lingering. 

So I now use Zippo black if I need to use a lighter. It's not bad at all, next to no taste from it. 

But having said that the Ronsonol wasn't exactly unbearable. So either really.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm tired of swimming in the sand... Marketeers and and-men rejoice!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't think I could ever bring myself to put Kingsford fluid into one of my $50 - $100 lighters probably for the same reason I couldn't put 87 octane into my BMW when it calls for 91. Some things just are meant to have premium fuel. just my 2 cents here.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Just switched to ..










just couldn't stick with these guys ......










Hardly smell or taste anything ..... at all!!

;-p


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

GuitarDan said:


> P.S.
> You can also make shoddy vodka palatable via Britta filtering...


Wow. All these years I've been using OJ...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I don't think I could ever bring myself to put Kingsford fluid into one of my $50 - $100 lighters probably for the same reason I couldn't put 87 octane into my BMW when it calls for 91. Some things just are meant to have premium fuel. just my 2 cents here.


The marketers love you.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

This is one of the funniest things I've red in while.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

MarkC said:


> The marketers love you.


Guess I could say the same that lighter repair people love you.

Experience usually gets you down the road while inexperience puts you in the ditch. I think I'll stay with experience.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm tired of swimming in the sand... Marketeers and and-men rejoice!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have heard of this believe it or not. Of course I am in Arkansas so I have heard much crazier things. I don't see where this would hurt a Zippo. If it does, send it in and get a new one.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

BigKev77 said:


> I have heard of this believe it or not. Of course I am in Arkansas so I have heard much crazier things. I don't see where this would hurt a Zippo. If it does, send it in and get a new one.


The point that is being raised is because I cannot fathom why someone would use a zippo or similar to light fine tobacco.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

GuitarDan said:


> You do realize this is a liquid fuel, used in lighters with wicks?
> 
> Short of crushing a Zippo, Nimrod, Beattie, or trench lighter I can't fathom a way to damage such lighters... :smash:


yes I do...I passed the 3 rd grade and also went into town every other weekend and have seen things in the big cities as well. I also take trips outside of where I grew up and can also read and write. :dizzy: I say pour anything you'd like in your lighters..scotch, alcohol, anything flammable should work as well and esp. in lighters cuz we all know lighters have a spark and as long as you put a flammable liquid in them this is all they need. No need to put quality stuff in lighters. :fencing:


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, excuuuuuuuuuuuse me! 

I've learned my lesson... No more postings of firsthand experience and factual information from me. 

(You're damn right I'm pissy right now.)


----------



## SammyBirdland (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't understand how any of you can use any sort of flammable liquid to light your pipes. Everyone knows the correct way to light a pipe is to rub two sticks together until you get a spark. Not only do you avoid the petroleum taste, but the smoke from the friction of the different types of tree branches can be very aromatic.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

SammyBirdland said:


> I don't understand how any of you can use any sort of flammable liquid to light your pipes. Everyone knows the correct way to light a pipe is to rub two sticks together until you get a spark. Not only do you avoid the petroleum taste, but the smoke from the friction of the different types of tree branches can be very aromatic.


I prefer lighting up a small mammal, such as a squirrel, allowing a moment for the fur to burn up, and lighting my cigar with that. :smoke:

And I do it while in costume.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmmm... this gets me thinking, I'm going to air out my Zippo pipelighter and then refill it with Baccardi 151. We'll see if it works and if it will impart any flavor to my smoke.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

GuitarDan said:


> Well, excuuuuuuuuuuuse me!
> 
> I've learned my lesson... No more postings of firsthand experience and factual information from me.
> 
> (You're damn right I'm pissy right now.)


He gave you a negative bump too, eh?


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

GuitarDan said:


> Well, excuuuuuuuuuuuse me!
> 
> I've learned my lesson... No more postings of firsthand experience and factual information from me.
> 
> (You're damn right I'm pissy right now.)


Come on Daniel! I like your posts and I love to hear about members "going beyond the box".:thumb: Don't give up on us just because there is "static". I am not ashamed to say that I used the "microwave therapy" for some bad sticks that I bought some time ago.:shocked: The interesting thing is that after the microwave treatment the sticks improved!:yo:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> The point that is being raised is because I cannot fathom why someone would use a zippo or similar to light fine tobacco.


To each his own I guess. I use a Zippo to light a pipe but not a cigar. With my pipe lighter as long as I let the fumes burn off I don't get any added flavors. I have never even thought to use a Zippo on my cigars. I guess I spend too much on them to risk it.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Tashaz said:


> The point that is being raised is because I cannot fathom why someone would use a zippo or similar to light fine tobacco.


Fire is fire, pretense is of course pretense ...... chemistry is always chemistry .....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Fire is fire, pretense is of course pretense ...... chemistry is always chemistry .....


Taste contamination is always taste contamination. Oh well, I'm arrogant AND pretentious now. :smoke:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Zee fumes... zee fumes are getting to us. It is zee fumes I am certain. Zat - or it is perhaps zee full moon.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Zee fumes... zee fumes are getting to us. It is zee fumes I am certain. Zat - or it is perhaps zee full moon.


LMAO Dan. It's all good mate. :smoke:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I was thinking the same earlier...*a full moon*, indeed!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> I was thinking the same earlier...*a full moon*, indeed!


No full moon here, it's 9AM. I'm not about to get into a flame war dont worry. I expressed an opinion and anyone has a right to disagree, I have broad shoulders and can carry the burden of criticism. Would be boring otherwise. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like I missed the fun, but I'll say if I hadn't lost my zippo in the snow this winter, I'd be using it to light my pipe daily. It's not like ronsonol is expensive, but the cheaper the better, probably worth trying the kingsford.

The only thing I won't use lighter fluid on is a charcoal briquet. Once you go to a chimney, you'll never go back!

BTW, that Vodka in a Brita trick does work, and incredibly well.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> ...I expressed an opinion and anyone has a right to disagree, I have broad shoulders and can carry the burden of criticism. Would be boring otherwise. :mrgreen:


*It's all good, Warren!* :mrgreen:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Tashaz said:


>


Warren! That is absolutely so funny; I love this forum.:banana:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> The only thing I won't use lighter fluid on is a charcoal briquet. Once you go to a chimney, you'll never go back!


It's a fact!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Tashaz said:


> ...Would be boring otherwise. :mrgreen:


How boring if we all thought the same, even if everyone thought correctly - like me.

How boring a forum when the permissible height of passion is a "Nice pipe" posting.

How boring if you have to think like the site owner or you are deleted, vanished, tossed into a sea of magnetic ink.

How about that puff.com? :tu


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> How boring if we all thought the same, even if everyone thought correctly - like me.
> 
> How boring a forum when the permissible height of passion is a "Nice pipe" posting.
> 
> ...


Hmmm..... Sarcasm or honesty? Either way you make a valuable point. Puff stays current because we can discuss topics as adults & not get too put out about it all. :rockon::eyebrows: Now, where is my coffee grinder? LMAO


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

No sarcasm.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> No sarcasm.


Honesty works for me and my post stands. Nicely said Dan.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> How boring if we all thought the same, even if everyone thought correctly - like me.
> 
> How boring a forum when the permissible height of passion is a "Nice pipe" posting.
> 
> ...


Plus one on the high minded sentiments!! Tolerance and respect are key to this site.

Cup o' chai, Dan? :biggrin1: JK,,,JK!!!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I use a zippo to light my pipes, but wouldn't put kingsford in it. Its kerosense based...super low flash point...


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Brinson said:


> I use a zippo to light my pipes, but wouldn't put kingsford in it. Its kerosense based...super low flash point...


*deep sigh*

You are absolutely wrong. It's nearly 100% naptha

http://ilrc.ucf.edu/documents/ILRC 00000283/MSDS 00000283.pdf

It's not perfectly filtered naptha, but it's essentially all naptha none the less.

But then again, it doesn't count if we look up the facts... far more fun to bullshit, right?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, I'm still not going to use it, but only because I can't figure out how to get it into my butane lighter...


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Has anybody tried lighting their pipes with an aerosol can and a lighter? It works well for cigars.

Closer to the subject at hand, lighter fluid has always worked fine for me so long as I let any odor burn off for a second or two.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I use one of these: Churchill Crocodile by Dunhill:










Always lights first time every time.

Good for cigars, cigs, pipe tobacco or digging the enemy out of a concrete bunker.

Windy.... no problem.

Burns off PG from _*most*_ OTCs.

The only negative is they won't allow you to bring it on most airline flights so you have to pick up another at your destination.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

GuitarDan said:


> But then again, it doesn't count if we look up the facts... far more fun to bullshit, right?


Yes, you are making a point using facts and valid data, totally so not acceptable in the 21st century. SImply make up some total BS crap and claim it came from a multi-national, bi-partisan, research think-tank off the web.

Facts, like _truth_ have become just so passé


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I use one of these: Churchill Crocodile by Dunhill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO. Nice.


----------

